# Ergo VS Beco



## MamitaM

I have a nice Moby but I don't how much longer it will be comfy for us. I'm looking on CL for a new carrier. I've worn an Ergo before as a nanny with a little baby and really liked it. My son is 3 months and 15 pounds. The Ergo goes up to 40 pounds so that's a good choice for weight. The Ergo and Beco seem to be similar in design, but I do really like the storage pocket the Ergo has. Are they pretty similar for the most part? What did you like more about one over the other? There's aBeco Butterfly 2 right now on CL for $90.


----------



## Monkey Keeper

The ButterflyII has an internal "harness" for infants. Some people like it; some think it gets in the way when you no longer need it.

I own both an Ergo and an Beco (before the harness). I prefer the Beco's taller body for my tall babes but I think the Ergo's straps and waist are more comfortable for longer wearing/hiking. The definitely are quite similar if you discount the internal harness for newborns in the ButterflyII.


----------



## Mom2M

I don't like the Ergo because the body is short and the straps are too wide for me. I love the beco Gemini which goes up to 35 pounds and has a kind of streamlined look but still lots of room in there for my DD who is 23 pounds and pretty tall.

Try the babywear fsot to look for great deals.

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?63-For-Sale-or-Trade


----------



## rainforest mama

I have used both the Ergo Sport and the Beco Gemini on my now 3.5month old baby. I prefer the Beco Gemini. The main reason I like the Beco Gemini is because your baby can be forward facing. I also find the Beco straps, especially the ones that run along the side of your body, to be more comfortable than the Ergo. The Ergo side straps hit me oddly and uncomfortably on the side of my breasts. The Beco also features safety buckles. I like the safety buckles but my husband thinks they are a pain.


----------



## navydustin20

I love my Ergo. I have been using it since my son was born. He is now two months and my husband uses it as well. Well worth it!


----------



## jPapa

I had both and ended up selling the ergo, the Beco looks better and not as bulky. The ergo seemed really puffy on me and doesn't have the internal harness like the Beco. I am able to pass my son to mom without having to take him out of the carrier, priceless luxury when my son is fast asleep!

As a dad, ergo isn't to MAN-friendly!


----------



## Kasobeans

Love my Ergobaby. I have a 4 1/2 week old and have used it a good amount. Love the versatility...front, front w/ infant insert, side, back and even piggy back...I'll have this for many years as my daughter grows!


----------



## Mama2mc

I love my ergo, it's so comfortable, but I haven't tried the beco. The main reason I got the ergo was that it was tested up to 90 lb. - I definitely wanted a carrier we could use for a LONG time.


----------



## Thandiwe

I prefer the Beco. I like the taller body, slimmer fit, internal harness, and the prettier design. We use ours all the time for back carries with 19# 11 month old AND 33# 3.5 year old!

It can be a pain to adjust, but once you get the right size, you won't need to do much adjusting with the trickier clips.


----------



## katelove

I have an Ergo and Beco Gemini. I much prefer the Beco! (PPs have mentioned some of these points also.)

- BG has a longer body. My LO tends to lean back and the BG gives more support

- trimmer which looks better IMO but also conforms better to her body. I feel like the BG hugs her and the Ergo kind of bags around her

- the Ergo base was too wide for my LOs legs. It extended out beyond her knees and she wasn't comfortable with her little legs stuck out straight (she is 8 m.o. now. I haven't tried her in the Erg ofor a couple of months as it is on loan to a friend). The BG gives good support to the knee but allows her lower legs to move freely

- I like the BGs crossover back rather than having to fiddle with the shoulder clip on the Ergo

- the BG feels less bulky, although still well padded

- I find the 2 hand clips easier to use than the Ergo's safety elastics

- I prefer the pretty BG patterns

- the D rings which the head support cords clip to are good for hanging toys off

- the Ergo head cover is too much like a hood for my LOs taste. She doesn't like anything wrapped around her head. The BG head support is just an extension of the backrest

The downsides to the BG IMO are

- no storage pockets

- the clips for attaching the head support to the D rings seem flimsy

- the little cords on the head support are very thin and my LO slips her head under them whenever we use them. I'd prefer a wider strap.

BG wins hands down for us. We'll give the Ergo another try when we get it back to see what it;s like now J is bigger but, I suspect we may end up selling it barely used.


----------



## Queermama

We have the Ergo and love it - we are a 2 mama family and both of us wear it. We've been using it for our little guy since he was 2 mo. and now he is 6.5mo and 20lbs. I love the storage pocket (2 diapers and wipes and we can be on a 2 hour hike no problem). My friend, however, has the Beco and though she is jealous of my pocket, I'm jealous of her internal harness and she can pass her babe to her hubby on a hike if she needs to pee. But I love our Ergo!!


----------



## darlawoods

I love our Ergo! My husband and I chose it together, because we didn't want to buy two carriers, nor was it in our budget.

We like the Ergo, for the following reasons:


My husband and I can both wear it
We were able to use it when our daughter was young.
It has three different carrying positions: front, back and hip.
It is fairly easy to adjust.
It's washable
The padding on the shoulders is ample.
The pocket comes in handy more than you would think
The nursing hood is great, as well as our daughter likes it when she's sleeping and we are on the go.

I really enjoy our ergo and will be using it for some time to come.


----------



## cecrane13

i love my ergo and have been using it since my son was born ( was was a preemie and is now a tall 2 yr old) We used it in Disney and ended up not using our stroller at all. now that we are expecting our 2nd baby we are getting another ergo


----------

